# Kann ich mit 40Jahren noch ein Pc Spieler werden



## Gerragher823 (1. Januar 2020)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin 40Jahre und komme aus Nrw. Ich habe mich hier jetzt mal angemeldet, nachdem ich schon ca. 2 Jahre hier ab und an reinschau. 

Wahrscheinlich passt meine Frage hier nicht rein, vielleicht könnte ein Mod das verschieben.

Ich bin ein Zocker durch und durch und hab die letzten 22 Jahre immer nur Konsole gespielt. Meine einzige Pc Erfahrung im Gaming war lediglich Amiga und C64 in der Kindheit. Nun überlege ich aber schon seit ca. 2 Jahren mir einen Gaming Pc zu kaufen. Und der Wunsch danach ist seit 3-4 Monaten stärker denn je. Mich reizt am Pc vor allem die große Auswahl an Spielen und natürlich die optischen Möglichkeiten.  
Nun zu meiner Frage, die mich auch schon lange beschäftigt. Ich weiß einfach nicht ob ich das Gaming am Pc in meinem Alter noch erlernen kann. Die Umstellung von Controller auf Tastatur und Maus stelle ich mir schon gewaltig. Ich den Umgang mit Tastatur erlernen kann, dass hat mich bisher auch immer vom Kauf abgehalten. Hat da jemand ähnliches erlebt und kann mir was dazu sagen? Würde mich sehr über Erfahrungen freuen.   Danke Euch schon mal.     Und Frohes Neues Jahr für alle hier!


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Januar 2020)

Frohes Neues und willkommen im Forum!

Ich wüsste keinen Grund, warum man nicht mit 40, 50 oder gar 60 oder älter noch damit anfangen könnte. Die Maus-/Tastatur-Steuerung wird evtl. erstmal eine Umgewöhnung sein, aber gerade für Shooter-artige Spiele (wozu auch diverse RPGs und Adventures gehören können. Eigentlich alles, wo man läuft und was in der Ego Perspektive gespielt wird) ist es deutlich präziser, als ein Gamepad. Davon abgesehen unterstützen aber auch die meisten größeren PC-Spiele Xbox Pads und über Umwege auch andere Gamepads. Die größere Eingewöhnung wird wahrscheinlich eher der Umgang mit Windows sein. Falls du aber an der Konsole gezockt und nebenher mit dem PC gearbeitet hast, sollte die Umstellung generell eigentlich kein Problem sein. Letztendlich wirst du aber wohl einfach ausprobieren müssen, ob das was für dich ist. Und du musst ja nicht gleich mit irgendwelchen Esportsgeschichten anfangen, wo ausschließlich leistungsorientiert gezockt wird. Die meisten Spiele führen einen eigentlich, wie auch auf der Konsole, Schritt für Schritt an die jeweilige Steuerung heran, und im Gegensatz zur Konsole lässt sich da auch meist einiges einstellen, was Tastenbelegung usw. angeht.

Bei mir war es eher umgekehrt: Ich hab von Anfang an eigentlich nur auf dem PC gespielt und hatte dann relativ spät (nicht mit 40, aber mit ca. 25 oder so ne PS2) meine erste Konsole und bin daher auch kein großer Gamepad-Fan. Aber mit ein wenig Eingewöhnung klappte das Zocken damit trotzdem ganz gut. Wenn ich die Wahl habe, dann bevorzuge ich aber trotzdem immer Maus/Tastatur gegenüber Gamepads, einfach weil es sich für mich intuitiver anfühlt. Aber wie gesagt: Ich bin, was das Zocken angeht, auch mit PCs aufgewachsen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Januar 2020)

Hallo und willkommen hier. 

Mit 40 bist du definitiv nicht zu alt für Spielen am PC. 
Abgesehen davon, dass du auch am PC einen Controller bei vielen Spielen nutzen kannst, hast du genug Möglichkeiten, dich erstmal mit Maus und Tastatur vertraut zu machen. Es gibt natürlich Spiele, bei den man zig verschiedene Tastenkombinationen oder Belegungen anwenden muss, aber mit denen musst du ja nicht einsteigen. 
Ich wechsle immer zwischen Controller und Maus / Tastatur und gerade bei Shootern, in denen präzises Zielen sinnvoll ist, empfinde ich eine Maus als einfacher zu handhaben. Aber das ist Gewöhnungssache. 

Mein Vater ist Mitte 60 und kommt ursprünglich vom PC. Mittlerweile spielt er Titel wie Division auf einer Konsole und ist da sehr gut drin, ebenso wie bei DayZ auf dem PC. 

Man ist nie zu alt dafür, erst recht nicht mit 40.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Januar 2020)

Ich finde mit 40 kann man beim PC-Gaming besser neueinsteigen als auf Konsole. Von daher sehe ich da keinerlei Hürden. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerragher823 (1. Januar 2020)

Danke euch allen, 
für die tolle Aufnahme. Mit so schnellen Rückmledungen hatte ich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Gerragher823 (1. Januar 2020)

@Neawoulf Hi, 
also Windows stellt kein Problem dar, es ist nicht so das ich noch nie ein Pc gesehen habe.  Klar, könnte und würde ich auch manche Spiele, mit dem Controller spielen. Spiel auch nur einen Multiplayer Shooter, nämlich mein geliebtes BF. Allerdings Teil1 und V, haben mir jetzt nicht so gefallen. Meine Liebe gilt da eher BFBC und BF3.  Und denke da wäre Tastatur und Maus schon wichtig.  Ansonsten spiele ich gerne gute Storygames, Rollenspiele, Madden und Simulationen. Und ich habe halt bißchen Bammel, dass ich da dann z.B. bei BF, nicht mit der Tastatursteuerung nicht zurecht komme.  W A S D und so, glaube ich würde da oft die Falschen Tasten erwischen .   Ich Danke dir für den Zuspruch.

@Nyx-Adreena Hallo, 
erstmal Grüße an Deinen Paps,  find ich gut.    
Genau wegen solchen Spielen wie z.B. DAY-Z, möchte ich wechseln. Die Konsolen Umsetzungen sind Krebs. Das es mit der Steuerung, Gewöhnungssache ist, dass ist meine Hoffnung. Deshalb hatte ich gedacht, es gibt Leute die meine Bedenken kennen und mir diese nehmen könnten. 

@sauerlandboy79,
auch Dir danke ich.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Januar 2020)

Gerragher823 schrieb:


> Hi Neawoulf,
> also Windows stellt kein Problem dar, es ist nicht so das ich noch nie ein Pc gesehen habe.  Klar, könnte und würde ich auch manche Spiele, mit dem Controller spielen. Spiel auch nur einen Multiplayer Shooter, nämlich mein geliebtes BF. Allerdings Teil1 und V, haben mir jetzt nicht so gefallen. Meine Liebe gilt da eher BFBC und BF3.  Und denke da wäre Tastatur und Maus schon wichtig.  Ansonsten spiele ich gerne gute Storygames, Rollenspiele, Madden und Simulationen. Und ich habe halt bißchen Bammel, dass ich da dann z.B. bei BF, nicht mit der Tastatursteuerung nicht zurecht komme.  W A S D und so, glaube ich würde da oft die Falschen Tasten erwischen .   Ich Danke dir für den Zuspruch



An sich ist WASD ja auch nicht anders, als die Pfeiltasten oder der Stick am Gamepad (oben, links, unten, rechts). Du merkst dir dabei ja auch nicht die Buchstaben, sondern die Position der Tasten. Und Sachen wie Madden usw. würde ich einfach weiter mit Controller spielen. Sportspiele sind ohnehin wie gemacht für Controllerinput.


----------



## Gerragher823 (1. Januar 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> An sich ist WASD ja auch nicht anders, als die Pfeiltasten oder der Stick am Gamepad (oben, links, unten, rechts). Du merkst dir dabei ja auch nicht die Buchstaben, sondern die Position der Tasten. Und Sachen wie Madden usw. würde ich einfach weiter mit Controller spielen. Sportspiele sind ohnehin wie gemacht für Controllerinput.



Genau, ich soll mir die Position merken und dann, als Grobmotoriker mit Wurstfingern, die richtigen treffen. Das macht mir Angst.  Aber natürlich hast Du recht, die meisten Spiele würden mit Controller gehen. Aber ich sollte ja schon Tastatur draufhaben für den ein oder anderen Shooter. Danke Dir


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Januar 2020)

gerade wenn du dir wegen der Steuerung mit Tastatur Gedanken machst würde ich zudem einen Tastatur empfehlen bei denen es als Beilage noch farbig abweichende Tasten dabei sind für die wichtigsten Tasten (primär eben auch WASD) 

wenn du dann etwas daran gewöhnt bist kannst du dann ja auf Wunsch die Tasten gegen normalfarbige (also so wie eben die anderen Tasten) austauschen.

also sowas wie das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerragher823 (1. Januar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> gerade wenn du dir wegen der Steuerung mit Tastatur Gedanken machst würde ich zudem einen Tastatur empfehlen bei denen es als Beilage noch farbig abweichende Tasten dabei sind für die wichtigsten Tasten (primär eben auch WASD)
> 
> wenn du dann etwas daran gewöhnt bist kannst du dann ja auf Wunsch die Tasten gegen normalfarbige (also so wie eben die anderen Tasten) austauschen.
> 
> ...




Gute Idee! Hatte mich auch schon gefragt ob das helfen könnte. THX


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2020)

Die weitaus meisten Games bis auf einige Strategie- oder Rollenspiele lassen sich auch am PC wunderbar per Gamepad spielen, das macht also gar nichts, FALLS du später doch nicht so gut klar kommst. Ich würde Dir den Xbox One Controller empfehlen, den gibt es als Version "für Windows" ink. USB-Stick für kabellosen Betrieb, es funktionieren aber auch viele günstige Bluetooth-USB-Sticks, so dass du auch irgendeinen der vielen Xbox One Wireless Controller kaufen kannst (es gibt viele Farben und immer wieder Sonderdesigns ab ca 40€ ). Oder man schließt das Pad per USB-zu-Micro-USB-Kabel an, geht auch.

Selbst Strategie- und Rollenspiele werden heutzutage oft so umgesetzt ,dass es auch per Controller spielbar wäre. Bei Shootern scheiden sich die Geister. Ich komme inzwischen besser per Pad zurecht, da ich die letzten 3 Jahre Onlineshooter eher auf Konsole gespielt habe. Wenn ich dann am PC mal per Maus spiele, "kacke" ich total ab, weil ich die Maus oft etwas zu schnell bewege. Stelle ich die Maus langsamer ein, dann komme ich wiederum oft nicht schnell genug mit dem Zielen nach    Da man das neueste Call of Duty am PC per Maus oder auch per Pad spielen kann, hab ich da auch einen guten Vergleich. Per Pad wird man mit anderen Spielern verbunden, die auch nen Controller verwenden, und zwar auch mit Xbox- und PS-Spielern. Da bin ich oft auf Platz 1 oder 2 am Ende der Runde, habe im Schnitt mehr Kills als Tode. Per Maus bin ich meist nur 4. bis 6. bei Teams mit 6 bis 10 Mann pro Team und habe mehr Tode als Kills… 


Ich bin übrigens 45


----------



## fud1974 (2. Januar 2020)

Willkommen auch von mir. 

Warum denkst du "mit 40 zu alt"? Die Zeit wo ... ja, wie nennen wir das Kind jetzt.. "gaming" (daddeln, zocken usw. klingt irgendwie alles zu infantil für mich..) nur für Teens und jungdynamische 20er war, sind schon etwas her.
Das gilt auch und insbesondere für das "PC Gaming". Ich habe die 40 auch schon länger hinter mir gelassen. Wenn hier was oldschool ist, dann die Teilnahme in einem Forum (die "jungen Leute" treiben sich heute gefühlt eher auf Reddit und anderen Plattformen rum glaube ich.....)    

Hast Du überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Maus/Tastatur? Weil, wenn man den Umgang aus dem Alltag kennt, ist es eigentlich keine große Umgewöhnung... und wie schon Herbboy schrieb: Du kannst vieles heute auch problemlos mit einem Controller am PC spielen, das ist nichts ungewöhnliches mehr! (Es gibt sogar einige Spiele die auch auf dem PC
am besten mit Controller funktionieren.... Selbst manche RPGs wie Greedfall, letzteres habe ich erst ordentlich am PC spielen können als ich dort den Controller nutzte).

Du kannst auch relativ leicht den PC fürs Couch-Gaming nutzen, entweder - wenn in der Nähe - via HDMI anschließen und Wireless Controller nebst Maus / Tastatur,  oder inhouse Streaming (Steam Link und andere Lösungen) oder gleich einen Cloud PC anmieten (Shadow).

Da gibt es heute so viele Möglichkeiten.

PC Gaming ist bunt und nicht mehr eindimensional wie es gestaltet werden kann.


----------



## McDrake (6. Januar 2020)

Melde mich auch mal kurz zu Wort.
Ich bin näher den 50 als den 40 und spiele ebenfalls. Zugegeben, noch immer.
Aber das Alter sollte kein Problem sein. Meine Frau ist ein Jahr älter und hat gestern Skyrim beendet.. etwas, das ich nie geschafft habe 

Die Steuerung ist reine Gewohnheitssache. Ein paar Stunden mit Tastatur & Maus und schon weiss man die Vorteile davon zu schätzen.
Wobei ich aber je nach Genre, eben auch HOTAS/Joystick, Lenkrad oder Gamepad bevorzuge.


----------



## Batze (6. Januar 2020)

40 Jahre und PC, du Jungspunt. Hier gibt es einige die weit weit darüber liegen. Das sollte wohl deine eigentliche Frage beantworten. Und von der Technik her, mach dir da keine großen Sorgen, Windows Heute hat nichts mehr mit dem vor 20 Jahren zu tun und für irgendwelche Fragen gibt es ja noch uns hier.


----------



## fud1974 (7. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> 40 Jahre und PC, du Jungspunt. Hier gibt es einige die weit weit darüber liegen. Das sollte wohl deine eigentliche Frage beantworten. Und von der Technik her, mach dir da keine großen Sorgen, Windows Heute hat nichts mehr mit dem vor 20 Jahren zu tun und für irgendwelche Fragen gibt es ja noch uns hier.



Das wollte ich auch noch sagen aber hab mich nicht getraut.. 

Alleine das wir uns in einem Forum bewegen sagt doch alles..  

Ist ja heute auch nicht mehr so die primäre Kommunikationsplattform. Die "Jugend" ist woanders unterwegs.

Das ist sozusagen das Altersheim was gnädigerweise von PCGames noch weiterbetrieben wird.


----------



## Gerragher823 (24. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die weitaus meisten Games bis auf einige Strategie- oder Rollenspiele lassen sich auch am PC wunderbar per Gamepad spielen, das macht also gar nichts, FALLS du später doch nicht so gut klar kommst. Ich würde Dir den Xbox One Controller empfehlen, den gibt es als Version "für Windows" ink. USB-Stick für kabellosen Betrieb, es funktionieren aber auch viele günstige Bluetooth-USB-Sticks, so dass du auch irgendeinen der vielen Xbox One Wireless Controller kaufen kannst (es gibt viele Farben und immer wieder Sonderdesigns ab ca 40€ ). Oder man schließt das Pad per USB-zu-Micro-USB-Kabel an, geht auch.
> 
> Selbst Strategie- und Rollenspiele werden heutzutage oft so umgesetzt ,dass es auch per Controller spielbar wäre. Bei Shootern scheiden sich die Geister. Ich komme inzwischen besser per Pad zurecht, da ich die letzten 3 Jahre Onlineshooter eher auf Konsole gespielt habe. Wenn ich dann am PC mal per Maus spiele, "kacke" ich total ab, weil ich die Maus oft etwas zu schnell bewege. Stelle ich die Maus langsamer ein, dann komme ich wiederum oft nicht schnell genug mit dem Zielen nach    Da man das neueste Call of Duty am PC per Maus oder auch per Pad spielen kann, hab ich da auch einen guten Vergleich. Per Pad wird man mit anderen Spielern verbunden, die auch nen Controller verwenden, und zwar auch mit Xbox- und PS-Spielern. Da bin ich oft auf Platz 1 oder 2 am Ende der Runde, habe im Schnitt mehr Kills als Tode. Per Maus bin ich meist nur 4. bis 6. bei Teams mit 6 bis 10 Mann pro Team und habe mehr Tode als Kills…
> 
> ...



Hi, ich würde eher zu einem Ps Controller tendieren. Ich finde das, wie es jetzt bei CoD gemacht wurde,  eine gute Sache das man mit Controller Spielern zusammen in einer Lobby landet. Spiele zwar kein CoD sondern Bf, aber würde mir diese Lösung auch fürs nächste Bf wünschen. Es freut mich aber sehr, immer wieder zu lesen,  dass mit Controller zu spielen kein Problem mehr darstellt.


----------



## Gerragher823 (24. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,  
Ups , da sind ja noch einige Antworten dazu gekommen.
Dann entschuldige ich mich mal dafür das ich mich 3 Wochen nicht blicken lassen habe  .Dachte eigentlich ich würde per Mail über neue Antworten informiert werden.ich hatte auch in den letzten Wochen versucht mal wegen Hardware durchzublicken,  aber bin nicht nur noch verwirrt.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2020)

Gerragher823 schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde eher zu einem Ps Controller tendieren. Ich finde das, wie es jetzt bei CoD gemacht wurde,  eine gute Sache das man mit Controller Spielern zusammen in einer Lobby landet. Spiele zwar kein CoD sondern Bf, aber würde mir diese Lösung auch fürs nächste Bf wünschen. Es freut mich aber sehr, immer wieder zu lesen,  dass mit Controller zu spielen kein Problem mehr darstellt.


Bei Battlefield weiß ich nicht genau, ob man da auch schon per Controller spielen kann. ich meine ja, aber bin nicht sicher, ob es vlt nur für Fahr/Flugzeuge gilt. Wenn es geht, dann aber auch nur wie bei bei CoD Black Ops 4, also von 2018. Da ging es am PC per Controller, aber man hat dann nur innerhalb der PC-Gemeinde gespielt. Bei Black OPs 4 hat man dann auch Maus-Nutzer als Gegner bekommen.

Beim aktuellen CoD kann es übrigens passieren, dass du trotz Controller auch Maus-Gegner bekommst. Ich spiele ca 20% am PC und 80% an der Konsole, ich hab das am PC allerdings erst 1x bewusst erlebt.


----------



## Gerragher823 (24. Januar 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Willkommen auch von mir.
> 
> Warum denkst du "mit 40 zu alt"? Die Zeit wo ... ja, wie nennen wir das Kind jetzt.. "gaming" (daddeln, zocken usw. klingt irgendwie alles zu infantil für mich..) nur für Teens und jungdynamische 20er war, sind schon etwas her.
> Das gilt auch und insbesondere für das "PC Gaming". Ich habe die 40 auch schon länger hinter mir gelassen. Wenn hier was oldschool ist, dann die Teilnahme in einem Forum (die "jungen Leute" treiben sich heute gefühlt eher auf Reddit und anderen Plattformen rum glaube ich.....)
> ...



Moin,

Naja, ich erlebe schon oft das komisch angeguckt werde wenn ich sage das ich gerne zocke. Dann kommt oft" in deinem Alter noch Computerspiele spielen ". 

Ich habe beruflich nicht mit Maus und Tastatur zu tun. Und Privat nutze ich einen Dell Laptop ohne Maus, ich komm klar ,ich kann auch Videos schneiden etc. Aber ich ksnn halt die Tasten nicht blind bedienen,  ich muss immer noch auf die Tastatur gucken,  ich weiß wo die Buchstaben liegen die ich gerade möchte und suche jetzt nicht danach, aber komplett blind geht's halt nicht. Das hat mich halt immer von einem Gaming Pc abgehalten.


----------



## Gerragher823 (24. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Battlefield weiß ich nicht genau, ob man da auch schon per Controller spielen kann. ich meine ja, aber bin nicht sicher, ob es vlt nur für Fahr/Flugzeuge gilt. Wenn es geht, dann aber auch nur wie bei bei CoD Black Ops 4, also von 2018. Da ging es am PC per Controller, aber man hat dann nur innerhalb der PC-Gemeinde gespielt. Bei Black OPs 4 hat man dann auch Maus-Nutzer als Gegner bekommen.
> 
> Beim aktuellen CoD kann es übrigens passieren, dass du trotz Controller auch Maus-Gegner bekommst. Ich spiele ca 20% am PC und 80% an der Konsole, ich hab das am PC allerdings erst 1x bewusst erlebt.



Die Antwort ging schnell ??????. Wenn es dann so ist das man in einer Maus/Tastatur Lobby landet obwohl man selber mit Controller spielt, denke ich wird es schwer im Shooter. Aber Shooter wären für mich ja auch nicht oberste Prio. Ich möchte hauptsächlich auf Pc wechseln wegen der größeren Spiele Auswahl und Mod Möglichkeiten auf Pc. Auch größere Auswahl an Spielen die man gemeinsam spielen kann,  glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## Gerragher823 (24. Januar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Melde mich auch mal kurz zu Wort.
> Ich bin näher den 50 als den 40 und spiele ebenfalls. Zugegeben, noch immer.
> Aber das Alter sollte kein Problem sein. Meine Frau ist ein Jahr älter und hat gestern Skyrim beendet.. etwas, das ich nie geschafft habe
> 
> ...



????????????  schön zu hören


----------



## Gerragher823 (24. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> 40 Jahre und PC, du Jungspunt. Hier gibt es einige die weit weit darüber liegen. Das sollte wohl deine eigentliche Frage beantworten. Und von der Technik her, mach dir da keine großen Sorgen, Windows Heute hat nichts mehr mit dem vor 20 Jahren zu tun und für irgendwelche Fragen gibt es ja noch uns hier.



Hallöchen, 
 Windows bereitet mir Null Probleme.  Mir gehts wirklich nur um das blinde bedienen der Tastatur, davor graust es mir . Aber war mir wirklich nicht im klaren darüber,  dass man anscheinend auch fast alles mit Controller spielen kann. Und Fragen hab ich ohne Ende,  besonders zur Hardware, aber trau mich nicht die alle zu stellen. Ich suche erstmal im Forum nach Beiträgen, vielleicht sind da ja welche bei die meine Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Gerragher823 (24. Januar 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch noch sagen aber hab mich nicht getraut..
> 
> Alleine das wir uns in einem Forum bewegen sagt doch alles..
> 
> ...



Zu geil, ich muss gerade echt lachen.  Sehr schön weiter so.


----------



## Gerragher823 (24. Januar 2020)

Ich danke euch allen für euer Feedack. Ich hoffe das ich jetzt auch allen geantwortet habe


----------



## Gast1664961002 (25. August 2020)

Ich bin ja von Natur aus neugierig. Was ist denn jetzt aus der Planung mit dem Umstieg geworden?


----------

